# Kayak Salmon Camp 2022



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

With Salmon Camp 2022 just over a month away and some good fishing going on right now and until then with lake flips, Ive got Kings on the brain and thought we'd get this party started. Johnny O usually doesn't post while on vacation but I don't think he'd mind me sharing some recent success he's had on the west side already. Sea Monster!


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm in like sausage in a bun!! Got to get some $it together, darn it! But I got it

I read Jonny O was a Tarpon rider at one time & he shared his first pier head salmon experience. I liked that! I had a similar time on a halibut!

Just coming back from Manistee/Ludington area two days back - my fishinsticts were going crazy!!!

Wife, dog, & I visited some secluded beach areas and the conditions were so perfect I became almost unable to pay attention to my family. I was totally preoccupied by the subtle wind, water color, and dry alewives in the sand!

One of the days there was that iconic 'slick' just off shore - a nice shoal of brown water stirred against a deep blue where the depth dropped off.

I kept thinking: it wouldn't be too hard to drag a boat on some wheelies over the dunes - then just troll that line!

Also in terms of eating good at Salmon Camp - I'm calling brisket man! That's what I plan to bring for the communal feasts


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Epic Camp fellas…. Epic


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Yeah boy! - That catfish bite was epic!
🤣🤣🤣


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Seriously though, that was awesome!

I knew we were in for something good when this is the first sight I saw when I pulled in...








Then I met the group one by one, and it got even better and better. You guys are some real good people, and darn good fisherman!


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

Truly and awesome salmon camp 2022, family, dear friends, new friends! Really great having you as part of it this year Moto! And the fishing? Most fish went over 20 lbs. We kept a few chromers and a few we didnt think would make it, but I think we successfully released about 75% of the fish to continue their spawning groove. Jigging in a group around my brothers boat was a riot, and the highlight was watching my 80 yr old dad fight and land a 41 1/2 inch sea monster as the group cheered him on! Awesome time fellas, thank you to all for that! Here are a few of my favorite pics.


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

For those looking for some helpful kayak salmon info, we bounced around between all of the usual popular N/W spots. While jigging in a group is a fun break on a pod of fish, I caught much more fish trolling than jigging. Deep diving thundersticks about a foot or two off the bottom, keep searching for fish, and your in the game! The chaos of the first 30 to 40 seconds as the rod rips back and bounces crazily, trying to clear your second line (or deciding to just leave it out) getting your front turned back towards the fish, and then going for a sleigh ride as those incredible fish make that first unstoppable run make all that effort of pursuing them from a kayak worth every second!


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

It was a great time, with a really great group of guys. Our group formed from friends, family, and guys that met through a forum many years ago, and very recently.
I am just fortunate to be a part of this group. I hope everyone gets a chance to be part of a group of good fisherman, that are great guys to start out with. Don’t be afraid to meet someone from a site like this, they might fit with you and your fishing buddy. 
Tight lines to all, the salmon are big this year. They are within paddling range. You may have to work for them, but when that drag screams it’s so worth it. Plus free sunrises and sunsets, and any other treats Mother Nature has in store for you!


----------



## flyfish25 (Sep 17, 2005)

Very well said, Bob. Indeed it is a great group of guys! The comradery and fun comes first and the catching beautiful, powerful fish is just the icing. It was a great time as always!


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Multi-species action too! It was cool how @bmoffit showed me how to make boneless filet's from this eater. Then @Tommy O served up a fish fry for lunch. It was cool to do a side by side - walleye on one plate and pike on the other
Mmm. Mmm. Good!


----------



## Johnny O (May 11, 2018)

I too agree with what's already been said and would encourage others to assemble a like-minded group of fisherman who enjoy fishing together, by any method. 

If fishing for salmon by kayak, think "safety first" and invest in some quality rods and reels. Thereafter, pretty much any drowned river mouth lake and harbor will hold salmon at this time of year. Our group caught fish both jigging and flatlining deep diving plugs. We didn't need to mess with leadcore, divers, or mini-downriggers. 

While the chance to fight big kings from a kayak was fantastic the chance to see my 80 year old Dad having the time of his life catching them was priceless. Thanks again to Andy for bringing your boat so he could fish in comfort and safety.

Thanks also to Motoscoota for being an enthusiastic "newbie" to the group. We won't soon forget your knack for catching catfish or the way you and I teamed up to catch that salmon that had completely spooled me and broke my line at the knot between my braid and backing. Being able to splice my line to yours so that you were able to "complete the catch" was awesome; that story will be told at many salmon camps to come. 

Good times. Already looking forward to next year.


----------

